# Sykes 1/3 Sheepies



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Slow bite, until I started jigging whole live shrimp. The big ones were hitting as soon as I lifted off the bottom. So windy that I ended up using a 2 oz surf weight.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice lookin dinner.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice. what was the biggest?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

How do you rig up usually a pyramid weight? Assuming what you call a surf weight being a pyramid


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

tips n tails said:


> How do you rig up usually a pyramid weight? Assuming what you call a surf weight being a pyramid


I rigged it Carolina style with a bead. Since then I've upgraded to 2ox bank sinkers, they don't get hung up as bad. Best fish since then is 4.8 pounds (sitting at 2nd place in the GBBT sheapshead tourney)


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

RandyGuy said:


> Nice. what was the biggest?


3.56 pounds. I weighed it at GBBT for the tourney. At the time it was third place.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Size of the fish in 1st and 4th


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

RandyGuy said:


> Size of the fish in 1st and 4th


As of last Saturday first was 4.9something and I don't know what 4th is. It may have changed by now. I'm upgrading tackle tonight and trying to find a 10#er tomorrow.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

So do you have to register first to weigh in fish or can you bring in a fish and register at the same time?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

How much to register and when does the tourney end?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

No tourney will let you weigh fish and register at the same time.



*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

It is a 10 dollar entry I believe and you have to wait 24 hours after registering to be able to weigh fish, and as far as the length I want to say it is until atleast end of February possibly end of march, can't remember dates off the tip of my head. If it is done same as last year they do weekly winners for small gift certificates in store and doe 3-4 large prize winners at the end.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

How much would you say a 23" sheepshead weighed?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

You can tell how much I know abt tournaments lol


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

A 2 3 inch sheephead would average around 5 and half to 6 lbs


----------

